# Stuff you don't need, but realllllly want?



## NO ChoP! (Jan 12, 2014)

Surfing the local flea market with the fam today, where I have found some cool old silver spoons and a few Forgecrafts before, I stumbled upon a beast. 

A vintage but in like-new condition end grain maple butcher block. It was probably 24" squared and 12" deep with solid monstrous legs. The joints were dovetailed. He said $250, which I new was a good deal, I said I only had a buck and half on me, and he said he'd take it!

Right about then the wifey strolled over and proclaimed that wasn't going in her house and we had no place for it. I walked away like a sad little puppy. After talking about it all the way home, she agreed if it was still there I could buy it next weekend and keep it in the workshop. 

Must admit, I have zero practical use for it!


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 12, 2014)

lol


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 12, 2014)

IZIP E3 Path Electric roadbike.Was a cyclist for years,like the concept of Ni-Cad battery pack crank assist now that I am an old fart.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 12, 2014)

OOPS:O meant lithium ion battery pack


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 12, 2014)

Alright I'll play. Remington 700, Audi R8, all of the 240's. Does it have to be something I can afford? The DT ITK I just ordered. List goes on.


----------



## brianh (Jan 12, 2014)

That butcher block you just found.


----------



## jklip13 (Jan 12, 2014)

Im looking at a 360mm ginsanko sakimaru takobiki. Mirror polished hira and honbadzuke. I can't exactly justify its use at 360mm!!! but ooooooh do i want it


----------



## Lefty (Jan 12, 2014)

My Heiji that I just ordered....


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 12, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> Surfing the local flea market with the fam today, where I have found some cool old silver spoons and a few Forgecrafts before, I stumbled upon a beast.
> 
> A vintage but in like-new condition end grain maple butcher block. It was probably 24" squared and 12" deep with solid monstrous legs. The joints were dovetailed. He said $250, which I new was a good deal, I said I only had a buck and half on me, and he said he'd take it!
> 
> ...



What would shipping to Cincinnati be, on that thing?


----------



## WiscoNole (Jan 12, 2014)

a set of damascus Kunz spoons like the one Niloc had made.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 12, 2014)

A wood fired pizza oven. Only legal thing I can think of atm.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 13, 2014)

The Harner mini-gyuto that Lefty teased us with.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 13, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> Surfing the local flea market with the fam today, where I have found some cool old silver spoons and a few Forgecrafts before, I stumbled upon a beast.
> 
> A vintage but in like-new condition end grain maple butcher block. It was probably 24" squared and 12" deep with solid monstrous legs. The joints were dovetailed. He said $250, which I new was a good deal, I said I only had a buck and half on me, and he said he'd take it!
> 
> ...


My wife would just have to be pissed because at a buck and a half that puppy would have gone home with me, PERIOD!


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 13, 2014)

A rich wife? But seriously, a Big Green Egg is what come to mind first.

Stefan


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 13, 2014)

Large format roll fed photo printer. My 19x13 isn't cutting it.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 13, 2014)

ecchef said:


> A wood fired pizza oven. Only legal thing I can think of atm.



A wood fired pizza oven would be pretty amazing.


----------



## apathetic (Jan 13, 2014)

ecchef said:


> A wood fired pizza oven. Only legal thing I can think of atm.



YES! Been dreaming of something like that for a long time lus1:

Will eventually get one at some point


----------



## Cynic2701 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd really like an AdHoc Goliath pepper grinder, but I already have another pepper grinder that I couldn't part with for sentimental reasons. Besides, what use is a 20 inch pepper grinder other than as a conversation piece?


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

lol what a deal for a.buck and half. i will like a set of neohi knifes


----------



## panda (Jan 13, 2014)

Motorcycle


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 13, 2014)

A root cellar for wine, curing meats, and burying victims. 

k.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 13, 2014)

This: http://www.pagani.com/huayra/default.aspx


----------



## playford (Jan 13, 2014)

some money pit of a listed building that will make me cry and broke.

80's bmw cabrio.

collection of antique shotguns.

I could go on all day.

knife wise, copper pans and a carbon suji and some vintage sabs.


----------



## Richard78 (Jan 13, 2014)

Izzo Alex Nuova Duetto PID III 
Wood fired pizza oven is 2nd place. I allready have the stones but no time to build it.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 13, 2014)

1967 Pontiac GTO convertible with the 360HP HO engine in Fathom Blue and Parchment interior. Of course with a four speed manual transmission.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 13, 2014)

mr drinky said:


> A root cellar for wine, curing meats, and burying victims.
> 
> k.



If I moved back in with my parents, I would have all that - and they don't make any use of it. The house was built in the 1870s and has an old natural cellar that is perfect for wine and meats (haven't tried burying anybody, yet...). My grandma also used to mature the sauerkraut down there with great success, and we had large ballon bottles with apple cider fermenting there when I was a kid. Potatoes lasted through the whole winter. My parents also have a large smoker in the attic, connected to the chimney, where they used to cold smoke sausages and whole pig parts - that hasn't been used in at least 40 years. And then there is my Grandpa's shop - plenty of room with a lathe and room for all my tools and toys, even with an old antique drill press my Dad wants to give away because it is in his way... And there is a whole dry shed to store wood next to it... So, I guess I have to revise my wish: Somehow moving my parents' property to Hawaii 

Stefan


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 13, 2014)

When it comes to things for the kitchen, I want a "Pacojet," and a very high end espresso setup of some sort. Of course I'll need a bigger kitchen to fit these things, which means a new house.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 14, 2014)

As simple as it sounds, I'd really like a good 3qt saucier.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 14, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> As simple as it sounds, I'd really like a good 3qt saucier.


I'm a lot bigger than 3qts, but you can have me. I'm cheap!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 14, 2014)

mr drinky said:


> A root cellar for wine, curing meats, and burying victims.
> 
> k.



If you're curing meats, do you really need to worry about burying victims?


I want some Barbara Bush pearls to cover up my old lady wattle.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 14, 2014)

Black 1968 Camaro Convertible. I'm not mechanically inclined and can't even change the oil on my Corolla, but I've literally been dreaming of this car for over 25 years. I think I need to make good friends with a mechanic before I purchase one. 
Oh yeah and the money thing too.


----------



## cclin (Jan 14, 2014)

2+ carat, FANCY PINK, VVS1, round cut, GIA Certified Natural Diamond! my wife will very happy & the value of pink Diamond will increasing 6~10% each year, a win win situation!!:wink:


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 14, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'm a lot bigger than 3qts, but you can have me. I'm cheap!



Bring the lobster costume :O


----------



## Sambal (Jan 14, 2014)

A Ducati Monster 1200S!

Sexxx on wheels man!


----------



## bkultra (Jan 14, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> As simple as it sounds, I'd really like a good 3qt saucier.



I use a Demeyere Atlantis 2.6qt Sauteuse. I originally had their 3.5qt one and exchanged it for the smaller size. I highly recommend this one or any of the Atlantis line.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 14, 2014)

As far as cars go, I have grown fond of classic station wagons. My current choice would be a 1965 impala wagon. Something like this one.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 14, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> Bring the lobster costume :O



And don't forget the melted butter...:angel2:


----------



## Lefty (Jan 14, 2014)

Stuff we aren't actually getting? Oh...ummmm...a Wilburn knife. Sorry Aaron, I just can't do it! Haha. Seriously, I'm not into cars or any of that stuff. How about a renovated barn for my shop?


----------



## mpukas (Jan 15, 2014)

Ferrari F12


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 15, 2014)

mr drinky said:


> As far as cars go, I have grown fond of classic station wagons. My current choice would be a 1965 impala wagon. Something like this one.



*TO SHARP!*


----------



## hambone.johnson (Jan 16, 2014)

A new fixed gear track bicycle frame to commute to work in every day. But then I scooped up 1/3 cup road salt that melted off my current ride and into the concrete in parking deck at work when it dried the other day so it always seems like such a waste so spend money on one


----------



## hambone.johnson (Jan 16, 2014)




----------

